# NEWB to the Forum Here.



## MuscleDojo (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been reading from this site for a few weeks now. Great info and great peeps! I hope to be able to contribute in some way. 


I am 5'7 - 258lbs -22% bf

I am working to get down to 210-222.

My wife and I have changed our lifestyle (Workouts and Eating 5-6x a day) together. It was much harder when I was doing it by myself. 

Last Sunday Sept 24 2006 we started the "right diet" and have been tweaking here and there. I have had no sugar cravings and by Wednesday was freaking out cause I wasnt getting my 2nd meal in on time (10am) - 

Diet is like this:

7AM- Meal #1 
Half cup of Oatmeal (splenda and cinnamon)
5 eggs (2 yokes)
Water

10 AM -Meal #2
8 oz CHicken Breast
1 Cup Brown Rice
Apple
Water

1PM - Meal #3
10 oz Tuna
In a whole wheat wrap
Celery with all Nat. Peanut Butter
Water

4PM - Meal #4
MR Shake (Pre workout) More water - NO XPLODE

5PM- GYM (Water)

7PM - MEAL #5 SAME AS #2

Take a Multi 3x a day
LEF Green Tea caps - will be adding more green tea in liquid.
Udos Ultimate Oil Blend - 6 Grams a day.

I train heavy weights 3 times a week and starting to add more cardio this week (3x) I like to do cardio in the morning but our gym has been renovating for the last 3 months and there are no bathrooms!!! I LOVE SQUATS!  



BLU


----------



## the nut (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to IM... Diet looks about right. You could even slip a PWO shake in after the gym, then have dinner.

Do your cardio outside at a track or football bleachers for now.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 2, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2006)

MuscleDojo welcome to IM!


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like you have all of your stuff together pretty good. Welcome to IM. By the way you are right it is much easier to eat right whenever the wife pitches is.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm taking notes from MuscleDojo's diet. Better than mine.


----------



## MuscleDojo (Oct 4, 2006)

I changed Meal #5 to 

5-6oz Atlantic Salmon (3 times a week)
5-6oz of Broccoli


Meal #6 Protein shake based on workout.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

If your last meal is a shake, make it a caesin shake. Otherwise red meat is excellent before bedtime. 

I like Steak with some almonds before bed, excellent! Well of course unless its your pwo meal, and then some carbs as well, and maybe a scoop of whey.


----------



## MuscleDojo (Oct 13, 2006)

Can you recomend a good "brand" of Casein shake and a good whey. 

I have been trying to stay away from using them the last few weeks but becuase of time constaints this week I have been relying on MRP and Bars for at least 2 of my meals!


----------



## MuscleDojo (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok. I am back.... Long story - Long time lurker
Promised myself to keep up with the forum for motivation.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 2, 2012)

holy shit. that was like 6 years ago lol.


----------



## MuscleDojo (Mar 2, 2012)

more like 5 but yea...when I saw my sign up date...


----------



## brazey (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome back. Tell us the long story. lol


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome dude.


----------



## MuscleDojo (Mar 9, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Welcome back. Tell us the long story. lol



It starts out "i've been sick" . and I'm getting my mojo back.


----------

